
HipChat – Syncing messages across clients (feature request) - kartikkumar
https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/HCPUB-308
======
kartikkumar
Posting this here because it's a fundamental feature missing in HipChat and
the issue was created over a year ago. It's quite fascinating to watch how
little is being done to address this and how many people have or are
threatening to leave HipChat as a result. We ultimately made the decision to
ditch HipChat as a result of this.

